# Printing Wrap-Around Designs?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I want to screen print a wrap around design that spans from about the navel around the side to the middle of the back, just on one side of the shirt. I measured and guessed that about 17" wide would work. I can do that by turning 20x24 aluminum screen to layout format, and getting an 18" pallet. But the problem I'm concerned with is how to fit the shirts on the pallet. An adult small will not fit on the pallet (and pallet arm). A medium might, and I'm pretty sure a Large will, but I don't want to be limited to just Medium and up.

Anybody have any ideas on how to print a 17" wide print on an Adult small?

I might just have to either shrink my design width and pallet, or print it in a 2-step process, but that would be hard to register the 2 prints after moving the shirt. I might be able to create the design in a way where the registration wouldn't be that important.

thanks for any help,
Rusty


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rusty,

The easiest way as you have already stated is making a design where the registration is not that important. You can also use tools (i.e. laser guidelines - Screen Printing, Embroidery, Heat Transfer Laser Alignment System – Laser Targeting Systems) to help as well. A cheap way is to use an extra screen with edge of the first design taped to it and the next screen your are printing actually starts 1/3 of the way on to the pallet. Not sure if I explained that one clearly.

You are probably going to have to shrink the design down some for the small shirts. Otherwise, it would go much farther around the shirt than the large and could look wierd.

This type of printing can be tricky. So, make sure that you charge a premium for the work as it will most likely take longer and your mistakes will increase. 

Hope this helps. Post some pictures when you are done. Best wishes.

Mark


----------

